# Demand for English speaking finance / admin staff in Spain?



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

High or low?

I've got a decent CV just testing the water though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Low! If you're totally fluent in Spanish - still low. There are one or two telesales jobs around for english speakers, but they're not very secure or well paid

Jo xxx


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

jojo said:


> Low! If you're totally fluent in Spanish - still low. There are one or two telesales jobs around for english speakers, but they're not very secure or well paid
> 
> Jo xxx


Cheers, its not a long term thing so I'm prepared to drop to a fairly low salary you see.

Got a few places in mind, Spain, Dubai, Greece and Cyprus.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leon_telford said:


> Cheers, its not a long term thing so I'm prepared to drop to a fairly low salary you see.
> 
> Got a few places in mind, Spain, Dubai, Greece and Cyprus.


I dont know about the other countries, altho I suspect the european ones will be similar to Spain, all still trying to climb out of the recession. If you're single (no dependants) and have savings or an alternative income, you could come over and see how you find it - either you'll find something or you'll just have a bit of a holiday???

Jo xxx


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

jojo said:


> I dont know about the other countries, altho I suspect the european ones will be similar to Spain, all still trying to climb out of the recession. If you're single (no dependants) and have savings or an alternative income, you could come over and see how you find it - either you'll find something or you'll just have a bit of a holiday???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes valid point about the recession, no kids etc so i'm a free man so don't really have to consider anyone else in what I do, the majorty of my expeirence is office work which I guess is a bummer when considering these places as Id imagine most the jobs are tourism based?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leon_telford said:


> Yes valid point about the recession, no kids etc so i'm a free man so don't really have to consider anyone else in what I do, the majorty of my expeirence is office work which I guess is a bummer when considering these places as Id imagine most the jobs are tourism based?


Most of the type of jobs I think you're talking about will, without doubt require you to be fluent in written and spoken spanish and have knowledge of the Spanish crazy way of doing things! I work in telesales in a tourist company and like I say, its us lowly telesales people who are the only real category to get away without being fluent. My boss only gets away without being totally fluent cos he has a bilingual secretary. In fact all the other departments in my company are spanish and actually speak very little english (and enjoy making us speak spanish if we need to talk to them!!!!!?) The end result for most companies here is that they need to converse in Spanish

Jo xxx


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

jojo said:


> Most of the type of jobs I think you're talking about will, without doubt require you to be fluent in written and spoken spanish and have knowledge of the Spanish crazy way of doing things! I work in telesales in a tourist company and like I say, its us lowly telesales people who are the only real category to get away without being fluent. My boss only gets away without being totally fluent cos he has a bilingual secretary. In fact all the other departments in my company are spanish and actually speak very little english (and enjoy making us speak spanish if we need to talk to them!!!!!?) The end result for most companies here is that they need to converse in Spanish
> 
> Jo xxx


Cheers for the advice Jo 

Out of interest what sites would you recommend to find the said jobs?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com for the costa del sol 

Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in Spain | Friday-Ad.co.uk Has a few

Jo xxx


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

jojo said:


> Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com for the costa del sol
> 
> Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in Spain | Friday-Ad.co.uk Has a few
> 
> Jo xxx


Cheers :clap2:


----------



## alanzani1974 (May 7, 2011)

*staff, the paid enemy*

I am actually recruiting a ot of staff who used to work for the spanish civil service. Very trustworthy people and I meet alot of them at my kids schools


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Job sites, looking for work, employment*



alanzani1974 said:


> I am actually recruiting a ot of staff who used to work for the spanish civil service. Very trustworthy people and I meet alot of them at my kids schools


Enigmatic reply. More information would be useful... (without advertising, of course!)

Here are some nationwide job sites. If you put in Native English, inglés or similar you get some interesting offers sometimes. However, I have to agree with Jojo. If you don't have Spanish, and even if you do, you're going to have slim pickings at the moment
Ofertas de trabajo en Madrid - Bolsa de Trabajo Laboris.net
Bolsa de trabajo Infojobs | Miles de ofertas de empleo online
Buscar trabajo. Miles de ofertas de empleo para encontrar tu profesión | Monster.es
Jobs in Spain Administration - LARGEST listing of Spain Jobs - Apply for jobs in Spain
Jobs,Jobs in Spain employment vacancies and opportunities in Spain - Recruitment Spain - Jobs :


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol Pesky I love your signature. 

I would say that in Madrid there is still quite some demand for Bilingual admin staff or secretaries .... I know Nigel will jump on my throat for even suggesting that there is still work to be found, but I can confirm this first hand, becuase I do get offers now and then which I have to decline! but It is all about networking and the kind of studies that you have under your belt, and in most cases you are required to communicate well in Spanish/English and a third european language such as French or German. 

Having said that, the bad news is that you will NOT find work if you have no studies, no spanish skills and do not network with friends and professional organisations. And don't expect to get many replies just by sending your cv by email


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I know Nigel will jump on my throat for even suggesting that there is still work to be found, but I can confirm this first hand, becuase I do get offers now and then which I have to decline! but It is all about networking and the kind of studies that you have under your belt, and in most cases you are required to communicate well in Spanish/English and a third european language such as French or German.


 Couldn't agree more. But if you are fluent in Spanish, English and a third language, with qualifications, I doubt you'd post on here asking what the job situation was like in the style the OP has  

Not only is the OP asking for English but also appears to be offering knowledge of English finance. Should go down well in Madrid 

I'm just a realist Sonrisa  Enjoy your day and I hope the only thing to touch your throat today is a fine spanish wine and a fine spanish lunch. As for me I'm waiting for 12 noon for a cold glass of Albarino and a plate of melt in the mouth Iberico. Promise to not jump on anyone's throat, well .....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the OP is simply looking for a bit of a working holiday to see where it takes him. Afterall, if you dont ask, you dont get. Whatever or wherever he decides, as long as he's not got any commitments or responsibilities then its worth a look around - even if it ends up as being an extended holiday

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think the OP is simply looking for a bit of a working holiday to see where it takes him. Afterall, if you dont ask, you dont get. Whatever or wherever he decides, as long as he's not got any commitments or responsibilities then its worth a look around - even if it ends up as being an extended holiday
> 
> Jo xxx


And apart from that bizarre post from Alanzani1974 that is the advice that has been given within this thread  

Alan any chance of a bit more info? I have spanish family with authority experience looking for work


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> And apart from that bizarre post from Alanzani1974 that is the advice that has been given within this thread
> 
> Alan any chance of a bit more info? I have spanish family with authority experience looking for work


see - I'm confused by that post of alanzani1974's

in another thread he says he's here for 17 weeks a year :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Lol Pesky I love your signature.



Thank you!
It's "tuneada" from something I was reading the other day, but I happen to think it's true - most of the time.


----------



## adriansh (Apr 13, 2011)

Long time ago I used to work for a large offshore financial services brokerage. (Not in Spain I hasten to add).
They have offices worldwide and use what are known as "co-ordinators" to make appointments (posh name for tele canvessors). Airfare was paid from the UK, pretty low basic made up with commissions and I believe half your rent paid. 
I am NOT promoting any particular financial services companies or their activities, but this might be an option for the OP to work in a country overseas for a while and get a taste of what living abroad is like, particularly if they have no family commitments etc.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try google "Jobs Canary Islands" there are umpteen sites, I don't know how many jobs though, but we have had a reduction in unemployment figures and quite a large increase in tourists on the larger islands.

It will no doubt be difficult, but try you have nothing to lose,

Hepa


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

adriansh said:


> Long time ago I used to work for a large offshore financial services brokerage. (Not in Spain I hasten to add).
> They have offices worldwide and use what are known as "co-ordinators" to make appointments (posh name for tele canvessors). Airfare was paid from the UK, pretty low basic made up with commissions and I believe half your rent paid.
> I am NOT promoting any particular financial services companies or their activities, but this might be an option for the OP to work in a country overseas for a while and get a taste of what living abroad is like, particularly if they have no family commitments etc.


Yes there are a few companies like that, as you say, it might only be for a while especially since many companies here who offer telesales work don't always pay their workers the little that they earn. I have just heard so many stories from friends or colleagues who have found such jobs and what often seems to happen is that the company either goes out of business, is raided, or it stops paying its employees (if it ever did so to begin with). Of course, there are a few that are respectable but you have to be very wary. :spy:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adriansh said:


> Long time ago I used to work for a large offshore financial services brokerage. (Not in Spain I hasten to add).
> They have offices worldwide and use what are known as "co-ordinators" to make appointments (posh name for tele canvessors). Airfare was paid from the UK, pretty low basic made up with commissions and I believe half your rent paid.
> I am NOT promoting any particular financial services companies or their activities, but this might be an option for the OP to work in a country overseas for a while and get a taste of what living abroad is like, particularly if they have no family commitments etc.


posh name for telesales (thats what I do!!) and yes there are loads of english speaking telesales companies on the costas! But the surrounding departments (accounts, IT, personnel, front of house....) have to have knowledge of spanish working systems and must be able to speak and write the language

Jo xxx


----------



## leon_telford (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help am HOPEFUL I will be working in Spain / Cyprus next year


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leon_telford said:


> Thanks for your help am HOPEFUL I will be working in Spain / Cyprus next year



If its Spain, then dont be proud, get a job as a teleseller, get "in" with the company and see if there is any chance of promotion and a permanent position into the department that you are qualified in??? But from what I know, these companies only employ people who are already in spain!

Jo xxx


----------

